# Some C&D Letter I saw on Reddit



## gertvanjoe (7/2/16)



Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## zadiac (7/2/16)

Well now. That is quite interesting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (7/2/16)

Original post : https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...n_interesting_letter_from_sony_regarding_vtc/


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/2/16)

That is actually very funny, so what they saying is mods are not made to run on batteries. Hahaha. I think we gonna have to start using oil paraffine in our mods like the old lanterns so the flame can heat up the wick. Hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## huffnpuff (7/2/16)

Can't blame them for covering their @sses when you consider that Sony had been nailed in the past for venting laptop batteries, which led them to develop a safer battery and push for more safer closed applications. I guess they're making sure that they are not seen condoning or supporting the use of their product in an industry where the likelihood of some dumbsh!t blowing his nuts off using their product is a high probability.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## NewOobY (8/2/16)

@huffnpuff or more recently the guy that apparently "fell and his device went directly into his buthole, and blew it up". I really don't believe that was exactly what happened - I think he was trying to pleasure himself or trying to vape through his bum something stupid like that and boom went his bum.


----------



## Gizmo (8/2/16)

This is all thanks to mechnical mods mainly and improper builds on electronic mods most likely causing shorting issues. If I was Sony I would do the same thing. 

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------

